# Greenhouse #2 Construction



## Candace (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought I'd start a thread for my g.h. #2 construction. There's finally some activity. It's only been sitting disassembled on my back patio for a year.  I staked out the footer measurements some time ago, but have been dinking with DH about renting a trencher. We started digging it by hand since the recent rains have softened the ground quite a bit. It's about 75% dug. I still have to move a couple of water lines that are in the way. I was hoping we'd finish all the digging this weekend, but it looks like rain is going to ruin that plan. I'll post some more photos as it progresses. 

The finished measurements will be 14' 3 3/4" x 18' 7 1/8". I bought a kit on Craigs list from someone who had it stored for 10 years(never assembled) and had moved to a house with a back yard too small for putting it up. It originally was bought from Charley's, but was manufactured by B. C. Greenhouses. My current g.h. is 12' x 18' so this new one will give me much needed space. Wish me luck because it's so old that there are no directions and I'm having to put together a puzzle.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 8, 2008)

OH,That must be so exciting for you! I am so jealous. I wish i had my own greenhouse.....well at least I get to work in my bosses greenhouse....

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2008)

Are you building it yourself?


----------



## Candace (Nov 8, 2008)

Now that it's actually broken ground, I'm more excited about it. It's been an ugly, eyesore on the patio for a long time, which hasn't pleased me. 

Yes, I'm building it myself. Though, we may hire out the 2 ft. block wall. and we've got an electrician friend, who owes us some favors, to do the electrical. I'm crossing my fingers there aren't any major parts missing.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 8, 2008)

congrats! Looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like a big job, but it will be worth it. I'm envious.


----------



## bench72 (Nov 9, 2008)

oh how exciting... i'm so envious... can't wait to see the final product... so what are you gonna put in it? All bessae's?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2008)

My compliments for your courage Candace!!!! Digging by hand is a hard work because the ground is never soft enough ; I remember building a large part of the shell / bare brickwork (don't know which one of the terms is the correct one) of my house over 30 years ago! But now you have the start done :clap: ; please keep us updated (nice dimensions btw). Jean


----------



## Candace (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, the rain stayed away today and hubby dug out most of the trenches. Probably 90% done now. He's got blisters on his blisters:< True love. I pulled something in my lower back this week so was out of commission. I still have to move the water lines but will be ready to pour the footers soon. I'll take another picture.

I'm planning on setting up the 4 6ft. flow tables I've got in my garage for phrags in the sunniest areas. But this g.h. will be shaded by neighbor's redwoods and I was planning on using at least 50% of it for my paphs and seedlings. I've got some paphs that suffer in my current g.h. from too much light.


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 9, 2008)

Candace, thats quite the undertaking! 
PS. I got my Joyce Hasegawa 'Sierra' division. Its HUGE. Like 8 growths or something! Damn, I didn't expect it to be so big :rollhappy: Now thats money well spent. I also got a 2-2-1 growth stonei v. concolor in bud. For the price, I couldn't pass it up! I'll post pics soon.
Good luck with the GH. Id come and help if I were a little closer oke: though electrical and plumbing aren't my strong points


----------



## swamprad (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice, and quite an adventure. Doing it yourself is more fun! I'm afraid that too much shade will be an issue for me when I build my greenhouse.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 9, 2008)

Candace said:


> Wish me luck because it's so old that there are no directions and I'm having to put together a puzzle.


What a woman! Definitely good luck!


----------



## Candace (Nov 9, 2008)

UPDATE:

Hubby spent today finishing up the trenches. 100% done. I moved one water line and need to move 1 more. Next step pouring the footer. Maybe next weekend if the weather co-operates? Anyone want some dirt? ;>


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2008)

This is interesting. Keep 'em coming...


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 10, 2008)

I wish I can have a greenhouse!:sob:


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks good so far. Which [whose] water lines did you have to move?


----------



## Candace (Nov 10, 2008)

There are a couple of irrigation/landscape water lines that run through one corner of the footer.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

Your personal irrigation lines; i.e. not municipal property!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking great, Candace!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

It is doing good!!!


----------



## Candace (Nov 15, 2008)

Update:
Hired some help and sure glad we did. I didn't lift a finger today but hubby worked his butt off. Really I tried to work and help, but there was only room for 3 bodies in area. A fourth wouldn't have been productive. 

Added the rebar:






80 bags of 80lb concrete!!! And the pour is done:





It will set and on Monday we will start the 2 ft. block wall. So far a neigbors cat stepped on it and my dog fell in it and needed a bath. Got it all smoothed out, but wonder what critter will leave a mark tonight?


----------



## P-chan (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow!! That's looking good! I hope that will be me in a couple of years!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking good. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Candace (Nov 15, 2008)

I really wanted to write something naughty in the cement. But I didn't.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2008)

Candace said:


> I really wanted to write something naughty in the cement. But I didn't.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 16, 2008)

Candace said:


> I really wanted to write something naughty in the cement. But I didn't.



not even your signature and the one of your co-workers?? !!
Good Work!!!
Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2008)

Shhhhh, don't tell her hubby! :evil:


JeanLux said:


> not even your signature and the one of your co-workers?? !!
> Good Work!!!
> Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2008)

Great!!! I would like to see it "evolving"!!!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 16, 2008)

EXCITING! All the hard work will be worth it!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2008)

Is that an orange tree? How cool!


----------



## Candace (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Candace (Nov 17, 2008)

First row out of 3 put down. This is the most time consuming one as it all has to be measured and squared. Row2 and maybe 3 tomorrow.


----------



## swamprad (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, you are really making some progress!

I love the idea of having citrus trees in the yard, and periodically try growing them in containers during summer -- they usually don't make it through the winter inside. At my farm down in Mississippi, I found a huge Poncirus trifoliata growing near an old home site. This is the Hardy Orange, and is used as rootstock for more typical citrus trees. It does have sweet smelling blooms and makes little fuzzy oranges that are very, very sour. But it doesn't mind the cold one bit.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2008)

That's very cool! It sure will suck when you have to move! :evil:


----------



## Candace (Nov 18, 2008)

> It sure will suck when you have to move!


 Not really, because I would only move up. Meaning, acreage where I could build as many g.h.'s as I'd want to. We've got at least 5 more years here.


----------



## John D. (Nov 18, 2008)

Remember to put some change (money) in the corners of the bottom course. Old masons trick to bring wealth - the owners will always have money.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2008)

Great progress Candace!!! And you do a lot of work, too!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Candace (Nov 19, 2008)

We spent all day yesterday until dark working on the knee wall. Got it all done and installed the pressure treated sill. Our mason friend did the block and hubby and I hand poured 80 more bags of concrete into the block. So far, 2 pallets of block, 160 bags of concrete and 20 bags of mortar, the pressure treated wood, a ton of rebar. This thing isn't going anywhere.

I was so exhausted last night my eyes couldn't focus properly. And it was too dark for a decent picture. It's a little foggy this morning, but you can see the end result. There's one problem I'm going to have to think creatively on. Because I bought this kit without directions we had to make our best guestimate on the block dimensions. Well, I wanted a couple inches of wiggle room and it looks like there will be 3.5 to 4 inches around the outer edge showing. In a perfect world the g.h. would sit on the outer edge of the block. In this case it will be sitting more on the middle of the block. So, I'll have to install flashing or angled tile, brick etc on the outside, top so water will run down and not sit. But, I'm happy the g.h. will fit and that was my main worry!

The g.h. will be 11ish ft. tall when complete.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2008)

Did you, [unnecessary] fill all the cinderblocks w/ concrete; or just the structural [w/ rebar] ones? Paint the wood.


----------



## Candace (Nov 19, 2008)

It is necessary to fill all the blocks here. We have winds upwards of 70 mph. so for code purposes, it's required. As is rebar along each block run. The wood is pressure treated so doesn't need painting.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2008)

OK. Wood-Paint it anyway or it will warp, guaranteed!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 19, 2008)

It's looking better and better every day!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 19, 2008)

Hang in there! It will be worth it in the end! Good job!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool!! The puzzle is being completed...


----------



## Candace (Nov 28, 2008)

Yesterday, I spent all day in the kitchen. Today, I spent all day putting the frame of the greenhouse up. I'm wiped. There's still some more bracing that needs to go up and the bracing that is attached needs to be leveled out. We had to get that up quick since we were starving and getting cold. I tweaked something in my lower back so don't know if I'll work on it more tomorrow. 

The orange tree isn't as close to the g.h. as it appears. There is quite enough room to walk to the doorway. Not too bad for a 'girl' and no directions:>


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2008)

Most impressive. When you finish yours, would you like to come build one for me???


----------



## midmichigan (Nov 28, 2008)

Good Luck,, I put my first one up in Dec (in Michigan)..it was snowing while work was being done.. But I liked it, after it was done.. Great place to be in the winter..


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, that's really shaping up Candace. Way to go.


----------



## Candace (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to post this.. while the mortar was setting on the top of the block wall where it meets the sill, doggie decided to leave his "mark". Romeo must have jumped up to see if there was anything going on or to look about. I thought it was kind of cute. The paw prints are in the back of the g.h. so aren't visible unless you know they're there.


----------



## P-chan (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol! The paw prints are cute! That greenhouse is going to be beautiful! I can only dream....


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 29, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> not even your signature and the one of your co-workers?? !!
> Good Work!!!
> Jean



so, at least of one co-worker
nice progression! You will soon have to call for the moovers!

Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 29, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Most impressive. When you finish yours, would you like to come build one for me???


Great job! Wouldn't it be fun to have a GH raising!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> Great job! Wouldn't it be fun to have a GH raising!?


That *would* be fun! Imagine this group all in one place building a greenhouse!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2008)

That would be pretty hilarious!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, what material are you using for the panels?


----------



## Candace (Dec 1, 2008)

The panels will be twin walled polycarbonate (Lexan). I should be putting them up next as weather, time and energy allow. We got the rest of the bracing put up and leveled and we installed the main truss yesterday. So, the frame is now complete.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know about where you live, but I'm sure you don't have to worry about weight of snow, sleet damage etc. Just make sure the panels have some kind of spring/clip to prevent against wind-lift.


----------



## Candace (Dec 1, 2008)

We have to worry about high winds here. And occasional hail storms. The panels are screwed directly into the frame, so won't be going anywhere. But, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2008)

Good deal, can't wait to see the utilities and stuff.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks very promising!!!!!! It is doing well!!! Cute little paws over there...


----------



## Candace (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I guess I lied. I thought the panels would be screwed in, but I just figured out that the 4 big bags of misc. clips and metal do-dads are for locking in the panels. I have no idea how they work since there are no directions. I'm off to google.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2008)

Candace said:


> We have to worry about high winds here. And occasional hail storms.



Candace, are the winds showing up in specific directions??? I guess the position/"facing direction" of the gh plays an important role to avoiding damage, if that is the case!!!


----------



## Candace (Dec 2, 2008)

G.h's are positioned for light, usually. 

Most of the g.h. kits on the market are made strong enough for the winds etc. that we deal with. If the kits are adequately anchored. Of course, some aren't, it's really up the the buyer to do diligent research. My current g.h. was designed for snow loads and winds, so good there. And this one has a support truss and is very well made also. I wouldn't want a glass g.h. here since we do get hail probably once a year and the insulation rating. We don't get hurricanes or tornados, but last year the wind speed was close to a small one. 

I've never had any g.h. damage here in the 10 years it's been up. But there is a commercial grower about 40 mins. away that had a couple panels blow out a few winters ago.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2008)

So, you have taken everything into account!!! Good...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2008)

I built one w/ the clips and w/ a flexible lexan panels they should be ok.


----------



## Candace (May 5, 2009)

So, I thought it was time for an update. We've put in close to 1/2 the panels. It's not been easy with me having some personal issues and the weather. Plus, we have to have 3 bodies to get a panel up, so that means working around the kids schedules. Hopefully we'll have a nice patch of weather and can get more up soon.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2009)

You are moving along on yours allot faster than I moving on mine.

Hang in there Candace!!


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2009)

Wow, looks great Candace!!! What a Lot of space you will have in there :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 6, 2009)

Nice progress... I hope u finish it soon... I can't wait to see it filled with plants!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 6, 2009)

Looks great Candace


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2009)

Wow, I'm surprised to see the panels are so long w/out a horizontal break. Interesting design.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2009)

Looks great. Is it from a kit?


----------



## Candace (May 6, 2009)

> Is it from a kit?



Yes, over 10 years old-never put together, that I bought through Craigslist.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2009)

Interesting. I don't think I've ever seen a kit that included curved panels. You are brave to tackle that project!


----------



## Clark (May 8, 2009)

Hi,
May I ask:
Is the 6" corrugated black plastic pipe 1/2 slotted, and is it tied into 
an existing drain?
Any building permits associated with this project?
Looks terrific, and we are very envious.
Thanks- Clark and Christine


----------



## goldenrose (May 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Wow, I'm surprised to see the panels are so long w/out a horizontal break. Interesting design.


me neither. You only (hopefully) put it up once & if the price was right, I'd go for it!



SlipperFan said:


> Interesting. I don't think I've ever seen a kit that included curved panels. You are brave to tackle that project!



More than likely the panels are straight but being flexible, will curve. My GH was a kit, is curved, but the panels are 4 ft. long, allowing one person to slide them in the channels, no clips needed.


----------



## Candace (May 8, 2009)

The black pipe is a landscape drain that we had to move for the foundation pouring. I always suggest you look into your county regs for permit requirements.


Yes, the panels are straight but curve when I install the endcaps. This is a 'gothic arch' design. My current g.h. is also a gothic arch. There are quite a few kit manufacturers that have this type of g.h.


----------



## Candace (Sep 25, 2009)

O.K. It's time for some follow up photos since the shell is now completely done. Yay! I recently took down all the scaffolding, finished hanging the door, putting in the last 3 louvre windows and the last of the polycarb. Now, for the inside work...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2009)

Where are the plants!? oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks beautiful. I can hardly wait to see it filled.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2009)

Great!!!!


----------



## Clark (Sep 26, 2009)

I love it. Love the stamped concrete in the auction photo too!

Q: Is that salt hay in the first photo, or just plain straw to reseed lawn or cover a storm drain?
If salt hay, could you explain. Thank you, Clark


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2009)

:clap: Coming along beautifully! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice job Candace, very clean looking. What kind of floor are you going to have?


----------



## Candace (Sep 26, 2009)

> Is that salt hay in the first photo, or just plain straw


It's plain old straw that we get from friends with a ranch. We cover our garden beds with it to try to prevent weeds.



> What kind of floor are you going to have?


 I'm eventually going to put in pavers of some kind. I've got gravel in my other one and it's a nightmare. Right now it's just decomosed granite that was there previously. This area used to be where my kids swing set was situated. They grew up and I took the space over:>


----------



## swamprad (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks wonderful, Candace!


----------



## TADD (Sep 26, 2009)

I am jealous! Can't wait to see how full you can get it!


----------



## Candace (Jul 6, 2010)

I've had some very busy last few months with my SIL. niece and nephew moving within 4 miles of me. They moved from Hawaii from a house I picked out for them..sight unseen! Talk about trust:> That's why I've not posted much recently. Anyhoo, my electrician friend had some serious personal issues over the last several months so I needed to wait patiently until he could get to the electrical. We used it as a large chicken coop for a couple of months;> 2 long days of work and most of the electrical is in. The cost of parts ONLY was close to $700. He's finishing it up next Sat. Woohoo!


----------



## Candace (Jul 6, 2010)

I should add, the cost doesn't include the light fixture,fan equipment, or labor.


----------



## tenman (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks wonderful! How big's this monster gonna be?


----------



## Candace (Jul 6, 2010)

It's a small amount larger than my current. 18' something x 14' something.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks perfect for a DEA raid!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 6, 2010)

Very clean and neat looking Candace! 



NYEric said:


> Looks perfect for a DEA raid!



Actually, I'd be more worried if I grew inside with tons of lights - energy use like that truly is monitored more than small greenhouses.


----------



## Candace (Jul 30, 2010)

So Candace said, "Let there be LIGHT"! And after a looooong wait, 4 full days put in by the electrician, and a lot of money, there was light.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 30, 2010)

Oooooooooohhhhhhhhh!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 30, 2010)

Excellent!!!! Jean


----------



## nikv (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice! :clap:

So how long will it take you to fill it?


----------



## John M (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks wonderful, Candace. Congratulations!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice Candace. Look like things are under control.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks nice. Time for a bigger one! :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2010)

OOOOO - AAAAAh!
I'm curious on your decision of the placement of the louvered windows?


----------



## jewel (Jul 30, 2010)

wow! so jealous!:drool:


----------



## Candace (Jul 30, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> OOOOO - AAAAAh!
> I'm curious on your decision of the placement of the louvered windows?



I got the kit used(although new) so I had no input into its design. Though the glass, louvered windows, will be bench height. So breezes would be near the plants. But, unless I were to get screening, I doubt they'll be used much. I really don't want my plants being pollinated at random;> Same as the metal, electric louvers. If I choose to hook those up and automate them, I'd have to get screens. Our humidity is so low here in the summers I don't even use my exhaust fan in my current one. So, I think many of the 'extras' in this g.h. will go unused. The person who originally bought this kit lived in Oregon.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2010)

It is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice Candace. It looks very much like my greenhouse, except for the louvers and the longer span. I notice also that you didn't go for air vents on top. Good choice! I have four and found them quick to open even with low temperature inside. I've siliconed them shut. I guess you left them out for fear of bugs coming in. In my case, I shut them out to save on heating bills, which are much less of a problem where you live. :drool:


----------



## Candace (Jul 31, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Very nice Candace. It looks very much like my greenhouse, except for the louvers and the longer span. I notice also that you didn't go for air vents on top. Good choice! I have four and found them quick to open even with low temperature inside. I've siliconed them shut. I guess you left them out for fear of bugs coming in. In my case, I shut them out to save on heating bills, which are much less of a problem where you live. :drool:




My other g.h. has upper vents like yours. I don't care for them either. They don't manually open so it's fine. Next is trenching for the water line, leveling the floor a bit and putting in the floor. I've pretty much decided on large concrete pavers. I hate my current gravel floor. I'm hoping I like pavers better.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 31, 2010)

Fantastic.... Now we need to see it full of plants!!!!!


----------



## Bolero (Jul 31, 2010)

This is a pretty impressive structure. What is the plastic on the walls? Polycarbonate? 

That is an amazing house, can't wait to see it full. Now I want one.......


----------



## Clark (Aug 2, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Actually, I'd be more worried if I grew inside with tons of lights - energy use like that truly is monitored more than small greenhouses.


When getting a warrant, the electric bill is compared to the neighbors.

Great looking greenhouse. So envious...


----------



## Candace (Aug 2, 2010)

Bolero said:


> This is a pretty impressive structure. What is the plastic on the walls? Polycarbonate?
> 
> That is an amazing house, can't wait to see it full. Now I want one.......



Yes, it's polycarb. Just like my other one. I think twin wall as our winters aren't bad.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm still waiting on my electrician to finish his job. He cut out to Texas on another job and has left me hanging for three weeks.


----------



## Candace (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, a good electrician can be hard to find. If he's good keep him...I had to wait about 6-9 months for mine. And he's so awesome I'd do it again. He did much of the wiring for the UCDavis greenhouses, so he's worth his weight in platinum.


----------



## swamprad (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats! Good job!


----------



## Candace (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's the finished floor. I decided just to lay more decomposed granite. I was going to do cement pavers, but since there was already DG there to start with (old play area for my kids) I made the decision to just get a few more yards delivered and compact it. It seems to hold humidity maybe even better than my other g.h.'s gravel floor. If it doesn't work out I can add pavers later. I'm hanging the wall mount, gas heater today. I'm just waiting for hubby to get home to help me lift it up. Crossing fingers it holds:> Benches are next!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2010)

Looking good, Candace! You are way ahead of me!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2010)

The cinderblock are screaming, "Paint/Seal me"!


----------



## Candace (Nov 7, 2010)

NYEric said:


> The cinderblock are screaming, "Paint/Seal me"!



Kind of like your apartment, huh? :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2010)

My apt is painted. Sealed?; not so much!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 7, 2010)

Almost ready Candace, bravo!!!! Jean

But please tell me: what is DG?

=> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DG


----------



## Candace (Nov 7, 2010)

DG is decomposed granite. Or crushed granite. It can be compacted to make garden paths, running surfaces etc. Any outdoor area that will get foot traffic.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 8, 2010)

Candace said:


> DG is decomposed granite. Or crushed granite. It can be compacted to make garden paths, running surfaces etc. Any outdoor area that will get foot traffic.



Ok, makes sense  !!! Jean


----------



## Candace (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been working hard and put together 2 of my 4 custom, redwood ebb and flow benches that will be used for phrags. I have two more. I'm contemplating putting one or both outside and growing carnivorous plants in them. Or I may put one more inside the g.h. or both inside and ditch the plans to build a 3 ft. stationary bench on the right. I don't know...I'm wavering. The flow benches are too low. I would raise the one in the middle on piers. I *think* these benches were originally designed for a tall, cash crop, if you know what I mean <wink, wink>. I don't know if the heater will fry my plants the way it's located. I does come with a blower and I could aim fans, but that's something I'll have to see, I guess. It's all a huge experiment anyway, as I have never used ebb and flow benches. I have the huge plastic liners in the garage. The idea of the cut-outs is to provide for the pipes to drain and fill, I guess. Anyway, thought I'd post an update. Each table is 4 ft. wide by 8 ft. long to get an idea of size. Very large.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2010)

Candace, is that an Empire heater in your greenhouse?


----------



## Candace (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes it is. I still have to install the outside vent, and the blower. It's non functioning at the moment. But, getting it mounted took me a while.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2010)

That's the kind I'm getting, also. We'll have to compare notes "down the road".


----------



## Candace (Nov 11, 2010)

I imagine yours is a different model #. As this one, although brand new, is over 10 years old.

Are you getting the blower?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 11, 2010)

Interesting benches. I want to see more on these as you progress.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2010)

One word. Disas!


----------



## Candace (Nov 11, 2010)

I would love to grow Disas, Eric. But we get way too hot in the summer for them. Here they're pronounced as the S. Africans pronounce them, "DIEsas'.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2010)

Er, that's why you use ebbb and flow, to keep the roots cool.


----------



## Candace (Nov 11, 2010)

Ebb and flow isn't going to help on the days here when it's 115 out and the g.h. goes above 90. It won't cool them that much. The only folks that can keep disas alive when temps go up in the summer are using cooling units of some kind. Like old refrid. set-ups. I love my orchids, but don't grow any cool growing species. There are simply too many warm growers out there to love that are way easier and much more rewarding;>


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2010)

I understand totally.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 12, 2010)

Candace said:


> The only folks that can keep disas alive when temps go up in the summer are using cooling units of some kind. Like old refrid. set-ups.



No one is nuts enough to do this! Oh yeah, Tenman is. :rollhappy:


----------



## Candace (Nov 12, 2010)

I think Ed M, a member here, did this and posted some of his photos on the OSF. From what I remember he disassembled an old ref. and ran water through it somehow to cool it. But, I *think* somehow it stopped working and his plants went bye-bye. If he sees this, maybe he can correct me!


----------



## nikv (Nov 12, 2010)

Candace, you need to move to San Francisco. Tempuratures in the mid-fifties are no problem, particularly in the summer. :wink:


----------



## Candace (Nov 12, 2010)

nikv said:


> Candace, you need to move to San Francisco. Tempuratures in the mid-fifties are no problem, particularly in the summer. :wink:



I know...but I like my elbow room. I do envy some of the cool growers you Bay area folk grow. But, then I get over it and buy some warmer growing plants that will love me.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2010)

You can get elbow room in San Fran, just as long as you're up to your elbows in cash!


----------



## Candace (Nov 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> You can get elbow room in San Fran, just as long as you're up to your elbows in cash!



Word.


----------



## Ray (Nov 12, 2010)

This thread just flat-out DISGUSTS me.

"Larger" greenhouse isn't bad enough; You have to go with "second".

I've drunk all my wine, so I'm going to go cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## Candace (Nov 13, 2010)

Ray, I may be crying myself to sleep next winter when all the extra electric and gas bills come rolling in. Save some wine for me. Oh wait. I may need something a bit stronger than wine.


----------



## Ray (Nov 13, 2010)

I hear that...


----------



## Candace (Mar 10, 2011)

So, hears the saga!! I'm rather perturbed. Get this! The plumber gave me his estimate to attach my already installed heater to the propane tank. Mind you, all he has to do is drill a hole through the block and attach a pipe to the heater and the tank located right near it on the outside of my g.h. And then attach the flue that is already there. $1,200. Suuuuuuuure. He'll be getting my business. No digging or trenching and probably 2-3hrs. work maximum. Looks like someone up above does not want me getting g.h. #2 up and running:<


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2011)

Candace said:


> So, hears the saga!! I'm rather perturbed. Get this! The plumber gave me his estimate to attach my already installed heater to the propane tank. Mind you, all he has to do is drill a hole through the block and attach a pipe to the heater and the tank located right near it on the outside of my g.h. And then attach the flue that is already there. $1,200. Suuuuuuuure. He'll be getting my business. No digging or trenching and probably 2-3hrs. work maximum. Looks like someone up above does not want me getting g.h. #2 up and running:<



Sounds like some easy work you could do yourself for cheap. You can usually rent tools (like a drill to go through the block) from Home depot if you don't already have them and don't want to purchase.


----------



## Candace (Mar 10, 2011)

It's not the hole in the wall that's the issue. The pipe needs to be done by a professional as the parts aren't available locally and they probably need soldering. I'm a very handy person and this has stumped me. The plumber even commented that he'd have to do some investigating and detective work to locate the right fittings. But, I've got someone else coming out and I'm going to keep getting estimates. Really, I wouldn't mind paying $250-$300 for the job. But, this plumber has been smoking something and distorted his real world vision.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 10, 2011)

Candace said:


> So, hears the saga!! I'm rather perturbed. Get this! The plumber gave me his estimate to attach my already installed heater to the propane tank. Mind you, all he has to do is drill a hole through the block and attach a pipe to the heater and the tank located right near it on the outside of my g.h. And then attach the flue that is already there. $1,200. Suuuuuuuure. He'll be getting my business. No digging or trenching and probably 2-3hrs. work maximum. Looks like someone up above does not want me getting g.h. #2 up and running:<



Get another one. That guy is a crook! :arrr:It cost me less than $300 for the gas company to deliver a large propane tank, install it, connect it to the same kind of heater, put the flue and the thermostat on the wall, check everything and all in one hour and a half of work or so. The biggest bill was the heater itself and filling the tank with propane.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think anything involved with gas pipe requires solder. Normally everything is threaded.


----------



## Candace (Mar 10, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Get another one. That guy is a crook! :arrr:It cost me less than $300 for the gas company to deliver a large propane tank, install it, connect it to the same kind of heater, put the flue and the thermostat on the wall, check everything and all in one hour and a half of work or so. The biggest bill was the heater itself and filling the tank with propane.




Yup, that's along the lines of what I was expecting. I asked the company for a break down of their estimate, but so far they've not responded. Sounds like they really didn't want the business. No matter, have someone else coming tomorrow to take a look!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having difficulties getting the systems up! hang in there.


----------



## Marc (Mar 10, 2011)

The plumber might be building a greenhouse for his orchid collection. So he probably needs some extra cash.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 10, 2011)

Candace said:


> Yup, that's along the lines of what I was expecting. I asked the company for a break down of their estimate, but so far they've not responded. Sounds like they really didn't want the business. No matter, have someone else coming tomorrow to take a look!



Maybe you got hung up on Joe the Plumber. oke:


----------



## Candace (Mar 10, 2011)

Ha! You're probably right! He proceeded to tell my husband that he knows his bid is "high" but that he'd warrantee it for 2 years and his business has been around for 20 years yada, yada yada. Sheesh. This isn't plumbing my whole house for frickin' sake, it's a 2ft. pipe to my tank. Ppppbbbt.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with Shiva -- when we were looking to hook plumbing up to my greenhouse, one plumber's bid was *$4000* more than another!


----------



## Candace (Mar 10, 2011)

What this tells me is that either they don't want the job or they're completely guessing on the labor involved (hours) which would mean they have no idea how to do the job. In any case, no thanks!!!


----------



## Clark (Mar 11, 2011)

If the guy is getting 50-60hrs. per week, year round, there is no need to low bid.
Lack of competition in your area?


----------



## Candace (Mar 11, 2011)

Interesting thought, Clark. I think there are plenty needing the work in this economy, though. With most of the building halted in this area due to the economy, I'll just make sure I give the job to someone who actually wants it:>


----------



## Candace (Mar 11, 2011)

Woohoo. Hired the person today. $400 is quite a bit lower! Next week, I'll have my heater operational! Right in the nick of time for Spring when I won't need it:>


----------



## Shiva (Mar 11, 2011)

I knew you could find a cheaper alternative. Good for you.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2011)

$400 vs $1200!? ya, a little cheaper!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Candace (Mar 11, 2011)

I just have to share this with you. I asked the first plumber for a break-down of his estimate, because I was curious to see what in the heck he was thinking. The break down is still uber vague...no expected hours listed etc. But, I could NOT believe he was actually including in the estimate the following charges! Give me a break! The "small" profit made is supposed to pay for his advertising and operational costs! This really cracks me up! I've never seen an estimate so full of crap! Oh, and I was also supposed to be in charge of buying his masonry bit. What the heck!!

Hi Candace,

Here is the breakdown you requested for the proposed work to be done.

Parts: ½ inch gas pipe, gas pipe fitting, regulator, gas valve with flexible supply line, propane tank strapping kit, and masonry drill bit together at a retail price of $350 with $680 to cover labor portion…..$1,030

If you want to upgrade to a dual tank system.

Parts: Automatic regulator and an additional strapping kit at a retail price of $150 with $125 to cover extra labor…..$275

The retail price along with the labor cost also covers:
Tech time on-site performing job
Tech time off-site gathering materials and restocking truck
Health and dental insurance for all employees
Worker’s compensation insurance
Liability insurance
Auto insurance
Fuel costs
Truck maintenance
Warranties
Advertising
Licensing
Utility costs and facility maintenance
Office personnel
A small profit so our business can continue to grow and provide the best Plumbing and HVAC service to a wider area along with serving you into the future.


Again, thank you for the opportunity to serve you.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2011)

He's definitely one of mine! :evil:


----------



## Marc (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice on, are you ready to go then when the heater is running?


----------



## Candace (Mar 12, 2011)

I still need an evap. cooler but was hoping to pick one up on sale or via Craigs List. All my other systems, fans, misters etc. can be installed as I need them.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 12, 2011)

Dental insurance?
:rollhappy:

I fear his business will remain small with that kind of thinking. :crazy:


----------



## bullsie (Mar 12, 2011)

I love it!!!! But to a degree it is the truth! 

I know that some businesses will 'inflate' cost for small jobs. Even a 15 minute job will cost a business more than a several hour job. The bit was overboard as that really is part of overhead - unless it is a rare commodity or of an unusual nature.

Candace, you may be between a rock and a hard place to find someone to do it reasonably, although keep searching. Its a tuffie out there and getting tuffer. This may also be something that you will eventually have to do yourself - cost maybe too prohibitive otherwise. Do hope you get your greenhouse up and running though. I know you've waited and worked along time on it.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Chances are the first guy is actually running his business legally. Paying all the taxes and fees that California imposes on business.

Chances are the lower priced guy skips a few of his societal responsibilities.

Chances are really good that the masonry bit will be destroyed drilling the hole. Steel is not what it used to be.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Dental insurance?
> :rollhappy:
> 
> I fear his business will remain small with that kind of thinking. :crazy:




Root canal = $1000


----------



## Candace (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, 2 years later I'm finally moving plants in. There has been one set back after another with the construction and systems of this g.h. I still don't have the heater operational, but will get on that before winter. I installed the evap. cooler last month but had to completely re-wire it (long story) which took some time. I also had to build the support bench for it as no one sells supports anymore. Ack. More time. I built the benches from scratch (again time) and finished the under bench misters last week. 

I'm slowly moving plants over as I repot. Right now, it's mainly the monster cattleyas and other specimen plants that take up so much room in g.h. #1. I still have lots to do, but at least I'm in:>
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/img70512.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/img70502.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/img70462.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/img70422.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/img70412.jpg


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2011)

Are those Cattleyas in 5 gallon buckets+semi-hydro? Rock on!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the set-backs. Good luck getting it together.


----------



## Candace (Sep 5, 2011)

Yup. I saved the paint buckets from when we had our house painted. They're so heavy, I don't think this will be something I'll repeat. But, I have like 5 or 6 that I threw some larger catts in. I don't know how long they'll survive in the UV light, either. We'll see.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks great Candace! Worth the wait! :clap:


----------



## mormodes (Sep 7, 2011)

Where'd ya get the swamp cooler? I wound up getting one from Grainger for too much money and only 1 panel lifts off, making maintaining the wood fibers a real pain. BTW, all the one's I've ever owned hang from the wall with chains...


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2011)

Whatever the setback may be, it looks like the greenhouse is coming along fairly well!


----------



## Candace (Sep 7, 2011)

mormodes said:


> Where'd ya get the swamp cooler? I wound up getting one from Grainger for too much money and only 1 panel lifts off, making maintaining the wood fibers a real pain. BTW, all the one's I've ever owned hang from the wall with chains...



I bought it on sale at Lowes. My other cooler has a steel stand that I purchased with it. So, when I went hunting to buy a stand and found I couldn't buy one any longer I had to make my own. It cost me about $30 in materials. I didn't want it hanging by chains from the g.h.

This issue with the cooler was this....it came with a remote contol unit. No problem, I thought. Wrong. I installed it, cut the lexan to fit it, etc. and found out that the remote control feature of the unit couldn't be used with a thermostat. Basically, you had to physically hit that on button or it would not turn on when the thermostat kicked in. So, with some back and forth with the company, they sent me an $80 kit to completely rewire it, so that it no longer is controlled by the remote and is now hooked up to the thermostat. I would have returned the unit if I hadn't already completely installed it and had cut the lexan to fit it. It took me almost a full day of growling and cussing to get the job done, but it now works great. It seems like every step in this g.h. has been that way. One step forward, 3 back. I still need to get the heater connected to a thermostat properly and get my R.O. system and flow tables going. But, I'd say it's 90% complete. Whew. 2 greenhouses is plenty. If I ever talk of a 3rd, someone beat me about the head and face.


----------



## mormodes (Sep 7, 2011)

My hat's off to you Candace. That's a lot of work. The motor blew in the cooler I got from Grainger on 6/21 - the hottest day this year tho today's gonna be hotter. (Head's up, the Carquinez breezes won't be blowing your way). That tested the limits of my ability to repair the dang thing. That's when I took the siding off the GH and became a believer in what Dennis Olivas has been preaching all these years. Of course I mostly grow cattleyas so I'm wondering - apart from keeping thrips at bay - why have a GH at all? Then I look at my Masdevallias and think 'Oh yeah... that's why...', *G*

But anyway, my congrats on the GH project and knowing how to fix it.


----------



## Candace (Sep 7, 2011)

Just wondering, what is the manufacturer of the Grainger cooler you bought? My other cooler is 11 years old and is still going strong. Let me guess it was just out of warrantee, right?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you have it filled yet? Or do you still have lots of room???


----------



## bullsie (Sep 8, 2011)

Candace, so glad to see you moving into the 'new' greenhouse. It was a long haul as they say but well worth it. Once you get in and sort everyone out your going to be relieved. Enjoy and 'bathe' in your newly finished project!


----------



## Candace (Sep 8, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Do you have it filled yet? Or do you still have lots of room???



Oh no, I'm just slowly moving plants in. Everything that moves is getting repotted. It's going at a snails pace as we're also moving my daughter away to college.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2011)

Candace said:


> Oh no, I'm just slowly moving plants in. Everything that moves is getting repotted. It's going at a snails pace as we're also moving my daughter away to college.



My ex-boss used to say that gas expands to fill it's space. I think that's true of orchids, also!

Good luck with the moving in, and moving away.


----------

